# Any Louisville Ky residents?



## watchtower7 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am going to buy a 642 as my first gun and first ccw. After thorough investigation I feel very unqualified to tell if the actual gun is any good.
Anyone with that expertise willing to help with actual physical purchase in Louisville @ end of March 2008?
Will trade computer expertise or buy you lunch.


----------



## Largest Al (Aug 8, 2006)

Lexington here. For the best advise I have run across, make a trip to Bud's Gun Shop in Paris. Those guys have helped me a great deal on selection, fit and quality questions. Nice folks and a nice range too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I live south of both y'all and will say tho that Buds is a great place to check out. there is a web site to check out a lot of what they have but you really have to get in there to see all the goodies.

http://budsgunshop.com


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Watchtower,

Are you already looking at a particular 642? Is it used? Who is selling it?

Or have you just narrowed down your purchase from researching online?

Ultimately the decision is yours and factors may make this a great gun for you but not the right one for someone else.

I'm no gun expert but I know a little something about most guns. I LOVE the gun I chose and the process of gun shopping. I'd be happy to meet up with you and offer my knowledge, experience and opinions.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Watchtower you still around?

Have you bought a gun yet?

I'm going to be doing some more shopping this weekend, your welcome to join me.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

*Louisville Ky*

Cross the river 5 miles north on I-65 and see Rob at the 111 gun shop in Clarksville:smt023.


----------

